# using in the pink



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

newbie question would it be better to buy the foam in 1 inch thickness and then add where needed for more thickness ? 
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's no real hard fast rule about foam thickness for your bench work.

Your idea of 1" would work fairly well, especiaily if you wanted to build hill sides and
the like along your tracks. I would prefer to have it supported by a 2 or 3 ply
top though. 

One of the advantages of 2" foam is that you can 'dig' down in it to create
streams, ponds and other depressed areas.

I'd say go with what you would find easiest to use for your layout plans
and what is available.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As always, the answer is "it depends".

As Don suggests, if you will only be building up, 1" foam will be fine, provided you support it adequately (18" joists) below.

If you intend to dig down as well as up, 2" foam will give you more room to work without jeopardizing the strength of your layout. 

You can always laminate two or more layers of thinner foamboard together to get a thicker one.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

appreciate all the comments . my thought process was for radius cuts the 1 inch would be easier to do . I have table base competed (finished this morning ) . now to do a lot of reading and looking before I get started on the layout .


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

bristolman2012 said:


> appreciate all the comments . my thought process was for radius cuts the 1 inch would be easier to do . I have table base competed (finished this morning ) . now to do a lot of reading and looking before I get started on the layout .


Radius cuts.... wondering what you're thinking there. 

Generally, the foam board is used as a base, and track laid on top, without cutting. Even if you're putting foam on top of a cookie-cutter plywood arrangement, you don't need to follow the exact contours of your track bed with the foam.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*first hiccup*

after fastening plywood to frame and gluing in the pink down wife had a fit about danger of a fire , we talked and now I have plywood down and cork . shes happy again and I guess so am I . she found some packaging that ( rough brown paper mache ) that she making me hills and tunnels so even though she yelled at me she is jumping in to help , so kind of a win win for both . I did run bus wires when top was off .
mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

bristolman2012 said:


> after fastening plywood to frame and gluing in the pink down wife had a fit about danger of a fire , we talked and now I have plywood down and cork . shes happy again and I guess so am I . she found some packaging that ( rough brown paper mache ) that she making me hills and tunnels so even though she yelled at me she is jumping in to help , so kind of a win win for both . I did run bus wires when top was off .
> mike


Seriously? Dude, I don't want to be putting your wife down, but that's ridiculous. Pink foam is much less combustible than all those other things you're using (cork, plywood, brown paper, etc). It's a building material, and therefore has to comply with fire codes. Granted, if there WAS a fire, there would be some toxic fumes from the foam, but that's like worrying about getting hit by lightning if you walk outside under a cloudy sky. 

I know happy wife = happy life, but sometimes an educated wife is better than a placated one (and yes, I have been married to a very strong-willed woman for 25 years).


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*happy wife*

I tried to tell her she was a little over the edge , but like i said about her scenery talents . to me it was worth the price . 
mike


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey, at least she is willing to help! Life is a series of compromises, especially when it comes to the Wife Unit! lol


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tell her you want to ban all oils from the kitchen for fear of fire -- hundreds of times more likely to occur -- and see what the reaction is!

Make a hotel reservation first.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*problem with that advice*

im chief cook and bottle washer . she takes care of yard .our trade off .
mike


----------

